# NY Crossboww Proposal Returns



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

hope it passes:thumbs_up


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Good luck to NY Bowhunters. Sadly, Michigan has caved into the $$$ and our once great archery season is lost.

I think I will join the NY Bowhunters and donate money to their effort.
Dan


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

One eye said:


> Good luck to NY Bowhunters. Sadly, Michigan has caved into the $$$ and our once great archery season is lost.
> 
> I think I will join the NY Bowhunters and donate money to their effort.
> Dan


whats really that bad about using a crossbow??? i really want to know. besides the movement to draw a bow the crossbow really doesnt have an advantage. i wouldnt use one but i would like it to be legal so my dad could go out during bow season (he would never have enough time to practice with a bow as he builds pools all summer). they are louder and drop faster at longer ranges also (30+).


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

I gave up my fight against xbows because hunters fighting hunters is crazy
in a time when we need to ban together more than ever
as far as the ny bowhunters inc I never joined them and never would they are total ot of line raticals against everything that is not thier way you know against the rights of others :noidea: who you can compare them to.
now I agree xbows should have a season thier own season even if it overlapped part with bow I wouldn't care I buy every lic i can i hunt every season if xbow had its own season partialy seperate from bow it would be another opertunity to hunt yet a nother season.
but i for one would rather live with xbows then no season at all and lets face it antihunters in ny and the country are the real fight


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

One eye said:


> Good luck to NY Bowhunters. Sadly, Michigan has caved into the $$$ and our once great archery season is lost.
> 
> I think I will join the NY Bowhunters and donate money to their effort.
> Dan


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

-They are only pro-hunting their Elite way, and therefore no better then many of the ANTI's.

-Bowhunting is great and so is using other weaponry, and if you are against other forms of hunting,you are an Antihunter.

That is why I will never be a a member of NY Bowhunters, Their organization sux and I wish they would just shut up and hunt.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

bigbuckdn said:


> as far as the ny bowhunters inc I never joined them and never would they are total ot of line raticals against everything that is not thier way you know against the rights of others :noidea: who you can compare them to.


+1

I was talking to a DEC biologist 2 years ago and that is their exact opinion of NYB as well.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Great news!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Right now, you basically have to be about dead to get a disability permit in NYS.

I don't foresee a massive influx into the woods with crossbow approval. I plan on using the compound first....but it would be nice to have the option for a crossbow if I am having physical issues.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

The MBH took a hard line too and see where that got them.

Here's hoping the NYB gets their hats handed to them this time around..


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope it dont pass. archery season is all I got left in new york, are gun season is a joke, people everywhere, most of them not true hunters, just hunt the one day a year .For years I would try to get on privite property with out much luck. Then I finnaly go my own property , Not I spend my time chasing people off instead of hunting.This year on opening Day I go to my tree stand,on my brothers land. I was very pleased my brother let me hunt it. I get there in the dark and theres a note on the stand . Its says make sure I stay On are land.I have never giving anyone any reason to think I would hunt elswhere. It Just struck me wrong. They had to tresapass to put the note there in the first Place. I got down and quit, I don't gun hunt anymore. Its Just no fun anymore, So anything That would put more hunters in are woods I am not for at all.


----------



## huntnfreak (Feb 11, 2008)

davejohnson2 said:


> whats really that bad about using a crossbow??? i really want to know. besides the movement to draw a bow the crossbow really doesnt have an advantage. i wouldnt use one but i would like it to be legal so my dad could go out during bow season (he would never have enough time to practice with a bow as he builds pools all summer). they are louder and drop faster at longer ranges also (30+).


You answered your own question.Practice and movement!!
If I had a vote,I would vote no.But if they become legal then I will suport them.Does this make sense?


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm all for Crossbows being a legal hunting weapon in NY....during the regular firearms season!

mxkop


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

*NY State*

Archery/X-Bow 10/15 - 11/31
Gun/Rifle 12/1-12/14
ML 12/16-12/20. 

Who's with me?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

tackscall said:


> Archery/X-Bow 10/15 - 11/31
> Gun/Rifle 12/1-12/14
> ML 12/16-12/20.
> 
> Who's with me?


Let's take ML to 12/31 and we are set. :smile:


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

> BigBuckDn said, I gave up my fight against xbows because hunters fighting hunters is crazy


Yup.. that is Exactly why I dropped out of New York Bowhunters. 

This is America. Hunters should have the freedom to choose. I hunt through all of the deer seasons with my longbow; and I don't see any gun hunters telling me I can't hunt in their season. Given the thousands of years in history, the crossbow is more traditional than the compound. Although, given today's technology I think the compound bow has the advantage over the crossbow. The IRS lists the crossbow as Archery Equipment, the Archery Trade Association lists the crossbow as Archery equipment, last I checked Cabelas, Bass Pro Shops, Bear Archery and a few other catalogs they are advertised as Archery equipment. National Bowhunter Education Foundation and the IBO also recognize the crossbow. In this day and age, we need to be uniting not dividing, we are going to have our hands full over the next four years (or more), with all the liberal democrats in Washington now. And they are targeting us, as hunters and gun owners. The average age of a hunter today is 53 years old. That tells me all this effort would be better spent in outdoor education and youth activities promoting the outdoors sports. I wonder whatever became of the "Become a Two Season Hunter" campaign?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Fight it with all your might....archery seasons need to stay verticle.....:thumbs_up


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

tackscall said:


> Archery/X-Bow 10/15 - 11/31
> Gun/Rifle 12/1-12/14
> ML 12/16-12/20.
> 
> Who's with me?


I am!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Let's take ML to 12/31 and we are set. :smile:



Take it right through 1/31 like the states around us


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

longbowhunter said:


> Yup.. that is Exactly why I dropped out of New York Bowhunters.
> 
> This is America. Hunters should have the freedom to choose. I hunt through all of the deer seasons with my longbow; and I don't see any gun hunters telling me I can't hunt in their season. QUOTE]
> 
> I agree in theory about the in-fighting but what about when they shorten the bow season? Gun hunters are all in favor of it, should we not fight it because its fighting other hunters?


----------



## vtec1 (Aug 11, 2008)

mxkop said:


> I'm all for Crossbows being a legal hunting weapon in NY....during the regular firearms season!
> 
> Agree +1


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

tackscall said:


> Archery/X-Bow 10/15 - 11/31
> Gun/Rifle 12/1-12/14
> ML 12/16-12/20.
> 
> Who's with me?



I like that


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

All,
This has nothing to do with disabled hunters or hunters having the freedom to choose. The main intention of this proposal is MONEY $$$$$$$$$$$$$. If NY truly wants to work with the hunters they need to change more then allowing the use of X-Guns. IMO X-Guns and archery should not be classified or bear a resemblance to one another. How can anyone even consider them the same when an arrow is locked at a ready position and supported by shooting sticks or braces? When NY consents to X-Guns, which they will they need to place X-Gun season during ML season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

VA2 said:


> All,
> This has nothing to do with disabled hunters or hunters having the freedom to choose. The main intention of this proposal is MONEY $$$$$$$$$$$$$. If NY truly wants to work with the hunters they need to change more then allowing the use of X-Guns. IMO X-Guns and archery should not be classified or bear a resemblance to one another. How can anyone even consider them the same when an arrow is locked at a ready position and supported by shooting sticks or braces? When NY consents to X-Guns, which they will they need to place X-Gun season during ML season!!!!!!!!!!


Spoken like a true NYB diehard - probably on the board of directors - but can't be sure because of the anonomous profile.

It is impossible to give credibility to someone inventing names for a piece of archery equipment reconized so by the majority of the national and international archery organizations. They are every bit as much a bow as a compound device with a 99% letoff with a scope being shot by a trigger with your fingers never touching the string. 

Steve


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

huntnfreak said:


> You answered your own question.Practice and movement!!
> If I had a vote,I would vote no.But if they become legal then I will suport them.Does this make sense?


maybe, but it is not like they can shoot farther like guns can. in the woods it is a level playing field as far as range goes. actually reg. bows can shoot flatter for longer distances so i would say they are about equal


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

mikedgates said:


> I hope it dont pass. archery season is all I got left in new york, are gun season is a joke, people everywhere, most of them not true hunters, just hunt the one day a year .For years I would try to get on privite property with out much luck. Then I finnaly go my own property , Not I spend my time chasing people off instead of hunting.This year on opening Day I go to my tree stand,on my brothers land. I was very pleased my brother let me hunt it. I get there in the dark and theres a note on the stand . Its says make sure I stay On are land.I have never giving anyone any reason to think I would hunt elswhere. It Just struck me wrong. They had to tresapass to put the note there in the first Place. I got down and quit, I don't gun hunt anymore. Its Just no fun anymore, So anything That would put more hunters in are woods I am not for at all.


it is with thoughts like this that will end hunting.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

SteveB

You take your 99 % let-off bow and pull it back and I will take an x-gun and lock it into firing position and we will see who can hold it back the longest.....


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

longbowhunter said:


> Yup.. that is Exactly why I dropped out of New York Bowhunters.
> 
> This is America. Hunters should have the freedom to choose. I hunt through all of the deer seasons with my longbow; and I don't see any gun hunters telling me I can't hunt in their season. Given the thousands of years in history, the crossbow is more traditional than the compound. Although, given today's technology I think the compound bow has the advantage over the crossbow. The IRS lists the crossbow as Archery Equipment, the Archery Trade Association lists the crossbow as Archery equipment, last I checked Cabelas, Bass Pro Shops, Bear Archery and a few other catalogs they are advertised as Archery equipment. National Bowhunter Education Foundation and the IBO also recognize the crossbow. In this day and age, we need to be uniting not dividing, we are going to have our hands full over the next four years (or more), with all the liberal democrats in Washington now. And they are targeting us, as hunters and gun owners. The average age of a hunter today is 53 years old. That tells me all this effort would be better spent in outdoor education and youth activities promoting the outdoors sports. I wonder whatever became of the "Become a Two Season Hunter" campaign?


Pope and Young doesn't recognize crossbows as archery equipment.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

VA2 is correct, it is all about money. Legislators were "courted' by crossbow manufacturers; they were invited to a meeting to introduce them to crossbows last year. I'll bet they got campaign contributions, too. 

Who else is pushing for this change? I live in the Northern Zone, we have a long gun season already, I don't hear anyone around here pushing for this.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Let's take ML to 12/31 and we are set. :smile:


Where do I sign up?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

davejohnson2 said:


> it is with thoughts like this that will end hunting.


 Why do people always think more people would make it better, More money is always better? more money into the sport and hunting will be protected, iTs all bull. I would like to have one season in the woods That you could hunt with out be harrassed all the time. More is never better, I was hunting turkeys before people new what they were around here,Now everone hunts turkeys , how is this better for hunting, because the state has figured out that we can charge for a turkey permit.are all these turkey hunters members of the NRA (No ). The extra hunters only help are governer to spend all that money on call Girls. There is not much hunting in new youk Left . Next they will want a spear season, then the big bow companys can sell spears for $500.00 and the state will sell stamps for a extra 30.00 a year. wow that will put more hunters in the woods and be great for hunting. The futer is Frog Hunting ,The state has not got on to it, you can hunt where ever you want and there is no extra fees, and there no antis trying to stop it. But you get allot of hunters wanting to try it . then you will see the money get invoved and you will need permits and will not be able to hunt anywhere. sounds a bit out there, Then Just look at turkey hunting.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

VA2 said:


> SteveB
> 
> You take your 99 % let-off bow and pull it back and I will take an x-gun and lock it into firing position and we will see who can hold it back the longest.....


Again - what is a x gun?

1. One of us take a 50lb recurve and the other a 50lb/99% compound and pull it back. Who can hold it back the longest?

2. Crossbow and 99% compound - held in off hand, *unsupported position*. Who holds on target the longest?

3. Crossbow and 99% compound - crossbow benched - compound with lower limb on knee (can be held drawn for a very long time) - either held until the deer walks away or the shot is taken.

Of the 3 above, which has the greatest advantage.

Hint - the recurve isn't close.

Are you on the board?

Steve


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

wow glad this is not in my home state but i am sure it will be soon, i just dont like them during the same season, they should be legal just not the same time. just my two cents. in my state the rules for bows you can not have any thing that locks the bow at partial or full draw, so if that stays like that they would have their own season. good luck to yalls endeavors and i hope what ever it benefits a majority of the people.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

blah


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats great... I hope that NY State (My home state) keeps up the realization that crossbows do not have a place in archery season.

Win:thumbs_up


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Again - what is a x gun?
> 
> 1. One of us take a 50lb recurve and the other a 50lb/99% compound and pull it back. Who can hold it back the longest?
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a 99% bow anywhere? Is there anyone that actually draws their compound that long? 
This is always the same arguement... and it never gets any more intelligent.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Why do hunters fight hunters? 

This same predicament happened when Compounds were introduced, and now look.

Fighting eachother will never get us anywhere. I'm afraid when people figure this out, is when it will be too late.


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Jeff,

That is off the wall. Why can't hunters from an individual state question seasons, weapons used, and bag limits? They pay license fees you know.

Why must we all consent? 

Dissention is a good thing in all parts of our society.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm for all kinds of hunting in NY state with viable weapons, and crossbows a certainly viable weapons, i say bring them on!:thumbs_up


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mikedgates said:


> Why do people always think more people would make it better, More money is always better? more money into the sport and hunting will be protected, iTs all bull. I would like to have one season in the woods That you could hunt with out be harrassed all the time. More is never better, I was hunting turkeys before people new what they were around here,Now everone hunts turkeys , how is this better for hunting, because the state has figured out that we can charge for a turkey permit.are all these turkey hunters members of the NRA (No ). The extra hunters only help are governer to spend all that money on call Girls. There is not much hunting in new youk Left . Next they will want a spear season, then the big bow companys can sell spears for $500.00 and the state will sell stamps for a extra 30.00 a year. wow that will put more hunters in the woods and be great for hunting. The futer is Frog Hunting ,The state has not got on to it, you can hunt where ever you want and there is no extra fees, and there no antis trying to stop it. But you get allot of hunters wanting to try it . then you will see the money get invoved and you will need permits and will not be able to hunt anywhere. sounds a bit out there, Then Just look at turkey hunting.


We need more hunters, we're a dying breed. The avg age of hunters is going up, we have to get kids into the sport or we will be in trouble. That said can someone tell me how many additional hunters states that have legalized the x-bow have seen, or does it just bring gun hunters into the bow season? Lowering the hunting age was a great step, it should be even lower


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Why do hunters fight hunters?
> 
> This same predicament happened when Compounds were introduced, and now look.
> 
> Fighting eachother will never get us anywhere. I'm afraid when people figure this out, is when it will be too late.



Suppose there was a movement to just have one long open season, all implements. Could we fight that?


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

tackscall said:


> Suppose there was a movement to just have one long open season, all implements. Could we fight that?


totaly diff situation like i said earlier I think they should have ther own season that would truly open new opertunities I don't care if it over laps. my thing is we have a much bigger problem to figt right now and a few slob gun hunters (no not all gun hunters are slobs i gun hunt) with xbows is the least of our worries. they will be 1 weekend maybe 1 week wonders just like when they gun hunt just they will make less noise some of them if lucky might actualy get a deer and then they probaly wouldn't even gun hunt this could help the gun crowds maybe :noide: hopefuly N.Y waits 1 year to see how it works in PA maybe not. I am not going to fight for it but not against it either. 

Someone hear stated pope and young does not consider an xbow a bow that argument makes most of todays compounds also not bows


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm all for crossbows. Get that fancy PSE one, that was on YouTube lol.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

If more get mikedgates attitude, he may get his wish - sort of.
Only instead of fewer hunters to bother him, it may go all the way to no hunters.

Stop with the selfish attitudes (not about crossbows) - share the joys of hunting with others rather then wanting it all to yourself.


Steve


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

I enjoy bowhunting in NY and think the crossbow is a viable weapon. I can't really see myself ever having the urge to use one, but I don't think that's reason enough to prevent any other hunter from choosing to use a crossbow as a hunting implement. 

I bowhunt from September through January with a bow by hunting in two states - CT and NY. When I hunt NY I find public lands with little hunting pressure or lands with bowhunting only so I may hunt all season long with my bow. It's just what I prefer to do. If you like to hunt with a shotgun/rifle that's fine with me, you want to use a muzzleloader than I support that. Crossbows should be no different and I think if a youth hunter was excited about a crossbow and wanted to try one they should be able to. It's a lot easier on the shoulder than a 12ga slug gun.

Sometimes I have to wonder if those against crossbows really are afraid that it will bring an end to hunting as we know it or if they're really just selfish and don't want the "other guys" hunting "their" deer.


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

kingvjack said:


> Thats great... I hope that NY State (My home state) keeps up the realization that crossbows do not have a place in archery season.
> 
> Win:thumbs_up


 DITTO:thumbs_up


----------

